# Remise Apple education - achat macbook + ipod



## niffie (21 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

A la fin du mois d'août, j'ai fait l'achat d'un MacBook, et dans le cadre d'une offre Apple Education, j'ai aussi fait l'acquisition d'un Ipod, sous réserve d'un remboursement de 160.
Je devais pour cela renvoyer plusieurs documents dont des étiquettes UPC présentes sur les colis de l'ordinateur et de l'Ipod, non décollées et découpées avec toutes les épaisseurs du carton. Formulé comme cela, il ne pouvait s'agir pour moi d'autre chose que des étiquettes collées sur les emballages carton marron de livraison. Hors, il se trouve que ces étiquettes seraient des étiquettes UPS et non UPC, et que sans ces fameuses étiquettes UPC, je ne peux me faire rembourser.
Je ne savais absolument pas qu'il existait différentes sortent d'étiquettes, et la manière dont était formulé la demande d'envoi des étiquettes était telle qu'on ne pouvait penser à découper seulement l'emballage carton normal du matériel commandé dans la mesure où d'une part, ce ne sont pas des étiquettes mais des codes barres imprimés, et où d'autre part, il n'y a de ce fait qu'une seule épaisseur.
Cette offre est mal formulée et induit les acheteurs, qui je suppose sont majoritairement des étudiants puisque c'est une offre Education, en erreur. Y'aurait-il d'autres personnes dans mon cas, et pourraient-elles me dire comment cela s'est terminé pour elles? Je vous remercie pour toute forme d'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter!


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Décembre 2006)

Salut, 

Si tu nous disais plutôt où tu en es ... tu as reçu une réponse négative ? As tu essayé de joindre l'AS ? Il y a certainement moyen de réparer ton erreur. 
Pour info, dans les documents que tu envoies il y a un exemple de l'étiquette qu'il faut envoyer. 


Bon courage,


----------



## moreman (22 Décembre 2006)

Pareil pour moi, menfin, pas tout à fait...
J'ai renvoyé les bonnes étiquettes, et je n'ai toujours pas de réponse  ni de virement sur le compte que j'ai indiqué...


----------



## romaing34 (23 Décembre 2006)

niffie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A la fin du mois d'août, j'ai fait l'achat d'un MacBook, et dans le cadre d'une offre Apple Education, j'ai aussi fait l'acquisition d'un Ipod, sous réserve d'un remboursement de 160.
> Je devais pour cela renvoyer plusieurs documents dont des étiquettes UPC présentes sur les colis de l'ordinateur et de l'Ipod, non décollées et découpées avec toutes les épaisseurs du carton. Formulé comme cela, il ne pouvait s'agir pour moi d'autre chose que des étiquettes collées sur les emballages carton marron de livraison. Hors, il se trouve que ces étiquettes seraient des étiquettes UPS et non UPC, et que sans ces fameuses étiquettes UPC, je ne peux me faire rembourser.
> ...



D'un autre côté avoue que tu n'as pas été très malin de découper le code-barre du livreur pour le renvoyer à Apple : c'est comme si tu découpais ton sac plastique pour te faire rembourser les 2 euros de la sauce bolognaise que tu viens d'acheter au supermarché   

Trêve de plaisanterie, je suis moi-même étudiant, et à chaque fois qu'une telle offre de remboursement est proposée, il faut découper les code-barres de l'emballage du produit (dernier exemple en date : remise de 50 euros sur ma xbox 360).

Une solution est possible dans ton cas, ne serait-ce qu'avec les numéros de séries des appareils et des factures de l'Apple Store.

Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## fredseg (16 Janvier 2007)

Autre question j'ai aussi souscrit à l'offre de remboursement mac + ipod, tout envoyé au mois d'octobre je pense.

A ce jour, mi-janvier, aucune nouvelle.

C'est normal ce délai ou je dois commencer à m'inquiéter ?


----------



## satare (29 Janvier 2007)

Allez hop, on prend sa pelle, sa pioche, et on d&#233;terre le topic!
Bref ! J'ai eu le m&#234;me soucis que vous et j'ai finalement eu une r&#233;ponse ... atypique : en effet, ils m'affirment que mon RIB est incorrect ... ( code IBAN un truc comme ca , bref )
Donc, je vais passer a l'apple store de valenciennes dans la journ&#233;e ... mais bon, avez vous, vous aussi subit ce genre de d&#233;sagr&#233;ment ? Je vous tient inform&#233;s  

a bientot


----------



## chandler_jf (29 Janvier 2007)

satare a dit:


> Allez hop, on prend sa pelle, sa pioche, et on déterre le topic!
> Bref ! J'ai eu le même soucis que vous et j'ai finalement eu une réponse ... atypique : en effet, ils m'affirment que mon RIB est incorrect ... ( code IBAN un truc comme ca , bref )
> Donc, je vais passer a l'apple store de valenciennes dans la journée ... mais bon, avez vous, vous aussi subit ce genre de désagrément ? Je vous tient informés
> 
> a bientot



Si ton IBAN est mauvais forcement tu peux l'attendre longtemps ton virement :rateau:


----------



## Questor (29 Janvier 2007)

satare a dit:


> Allez hop, on prend sa pelle, sa pioche, et on déterre le topic!
> Bref ! J'ai eu le même soucis que vous et j'ai finalement eu une réponse ... atypique : en effet, ils m'affirment que mon RIB est incorrect ... ( code IBAN un truc comme ca , bref )
> Donc, je vais passer a l'apple store de valenciennes dans la journée ... mais bon, avez vous, vous aussi subit ce genre de désagrément ? Je vous tient informés
> 
> a bientot



et ben mon pauvre ton apple store ne pourras rien faire pour toi  pour l'offre tout se passe en GB a l adresse ou tu as du envoyer ton formulaire.

sinon j ai aussi utilisé cette offre et  j ai eu mon remboursement dans les delais et sans souci. 
 alors que mon cas pouvais preter à litiges puisque j ai acheter mon macbook + nano en aout que je ne reprenais la fac que en octobre et que je ne pouvais pas avoir de nouvelle carte etudiante avant  octobre 
mais celle de l année precedente a apprement suffit.

un conseil qui n a rien avoir  ou si peut dans toutes les demandes de remboursement et disscussion avec une administration, faite des photocopie de tous vos envois et ajouté la ligne a votre lettre comme quoi vous conservé une copie des documents envoyé encas de litiges. généralement vous n en aurez plus


----------



## satare (29 Janvier 2007)

merci ;o) Je passerai donc plutot a ma banque . . . . 
Rah lala, on est pas sortis de cette affaire .. je le sent bien !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2007)

Ben le coup du iban non valide ils me l'ont fait aussi (je l'ai su pke j'ai appellé au bout des 8 semaines! sinon ils ne m'auraient rien dit) et je leur ai demandé s'ils se foutaient de ma gueule pke j'avais joint un rib de la banque avec le numéro iban dessus (qui ne peut pas être mauvais). Je crois qu'en vrai ils ont eu un problème informatique, c'est ce qu'à laissé entendre le SAV quand je les ai rappellés au bout des 6 semaines de délai supplémentaire et là ils m'annoncent 10 jours de plus... Je me demande si je referais ça si c'était possible...


----------



## satare (13 Février 2007)

Raa ... 
Tu peux me filer le numero de tel en MP s'il te plait ?? tu as téléphoné ou ? ^^

Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (13 Février 2007)

satare a dit:


> Raa ...
> Tu peux me filer le numero de tel en MP s'il te plait ?? tu as téléphoné ou ? ^^
> 
> Merci



Tout est sur cette page


----------



## satare (13 Février 2007)

tout simplement ... merci !!!


----------



## Ptit-doudet (19 Octobre 2008)

Desolé de déterrer ce topic mais j'ai besoin d'aide : je peux prétendre à l'Apple on Campus. Mais je voudrai bénéficier de l'offre macbook+ipod+imprimante. Alors ces deux offres sont-elles compatibles?
Pour l'impriamnte et l'ipod : la remise est-elle sur le prix immédiate, un avoir pour une comamnde ultérieure, un simple remboursement?

D'avance merci !

PS : Répondez vite svp sinon je vais cracker et l'acheter !!! ^^


----------



## mcChicken (22 Octobre 2008)

Salut Pti-doudet,

Que tu prétendes à Apple on Campus ou autres, du moment que tu es étudiant, tu peut prétendre à l'offre que tu cites, avec les réductions qui vont avec. Moi grâce au aventages de la carte imaginR (abonnement métro Paris), je peut profiter des réductions quelle m'offre tout en pouvant cumuler avec l'offre Mac+Ipod (sachant que tu peut rajouter le choix d'une imprimante lorsque tu choisis ton mac).

En ce qui concerne la remise, je sais que pour l'ipod, c'est un remboursement auquel tu auras le droit après l'avoir acheté, en remplissant un simple formulaire, tu payes donc plein-pot lorsque tu l'achètes.

Voila, j'espère t'avoir bien renseigner !!
A+


----------

